# Round & round we go...



## Jace (Aug 18, 2022)

Anyone ever go to an indoor roller rink...to skate?.

Oh! Yes...fun, laughs,  silliness..forwards, backwards!
To great music. 

Who else?


----------



## dseag2 (Aug 18, 2022)

I tried skating when I was much younger and just never had the coordination.


----------



## WheatenLover (Aug 18, 2022)

I tried it, too, @dseag2 . The problem was no coordination. I was so disappointed because I thought it would be a fun way to get lots of exercise. I was running the risk of seriously injuring myself -- from a 20-something point of view.

I turned to racquetball and running for that. I get the runner's high starting after the first mile. It was hard not to keep going on and on forever.


----------



## NorthernLight (Aug 18, 2022)

Yes, 40 years ago. Great fun. Then it closed down.


----------



## dseag2 (Aug 19, 2022)

WheatenLover said:


> I tried it, too, @dseag2 . The problem was no coordination. I was so disappointed because I thought it would be a fun way to get lots of exercise. I was running the risk of seriously injuring myself -- from a 20-something point of view.
> 
> I turned to racquetball and running for that. I get the runner's high starting after the first mile. It was hard not to keep going on and on forever.


I ran as well.  I was on the track team.  I understand the "high".  It was so liberating in high school.


----------



## Knight (Aug 19, 2022)

All thru my teen years until I joined the Navy.  Got pretty good at skating even with the toe stops that were awkward at 1st.


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Aug 19, 2022)

I grew up in the mountains of Colorado. Winters were long and cold.  We had wonderful outdoor ice rinks and I ice skated a lot as I grew up.   I also had a pair of sidewalk roller skates that I used during the summer to go round and round our blocks.   

But, never in my life did I try skating in an indoor skating rink.  Cannot say why, I guess I did not think I should have to pay for it when it was free all year long where I lived.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 19, 2022)

Jace said:


> Anyone ever go to an indoor roller rink...to skate?.
> 
> Oh! Yes...fun, laughs,  silliness..forwards, backwards!
> To great music.
> ...


Oh, it was so much fun!


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 19, 2022)

Jace said:


> Anyone ever go to an indoor roller rink...to skate?.


Yep, the Berthanan in Ogden, Utah 50+ years ago.  Roller rink was on the second floor and you could skate out onto the balcony overlooking the busy street below, it was a part of the marquee.

It was a bruising and embarrassing experience, my first and only time on roller-skates, but a great memory.

Sadly the Berthana is long gone today.


----------



## Fyrefox (Aug 20, 2022)

My father met my mother roller skating.  He would joke that he never got back onto skates after that!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 20, 2022)

Oddly, I didn't go to one until I was middle aged. My husband and I visited his daughter and her children in VA.  She was having a skate party for one of them. My husband skated, was really good at it and even did a couple of tricks if I remember correctly so it *was* fun watching. But I hadn't skated in decades (that was on the sidewalks) and was too chicken to get out there.  I do remember my friends going to the rinks when we were teens but I never went.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 20, 2022)

Jace said:


> Anyone ever go to an indoor roller rink...to skate?.
> 
> Oh! Yes...fun, laughs,  silliness..forwards, backwards!
> To great music.
> ...


Oh yes, when I was a teen we used to go roller disco-ing ...it was fabulous I loved it..


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 20, 2022)

A little different but I did once go to a Roller Derby, got to see Joan Weston and the Bay Bombers, don't remember who they were up against.

I thought the Roller Derby was long gone, but I see they are trying to make something of a comeback.  It used to be a little like professional wrestling, on skates.


----------



## Kika (Aug 20, 2022)

I went every chance I got.  Loved it.  Here is the one I went to.

Park Circle - Forgotten Roller Rinks of the Past


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 20, 2022)

In Scotland the Edwardians couldn't get enough of Roller Skating...

_In gowns which skimmed the polished maple wood floor and to the rousing oompah of a brass band, Edwardian ladies and their smart-suited companions rolled in never ending circles around the room on their skates. 


Trying to maintain their dignity and dodging wobbly learners in former mills and empty halls cheerfully decorated with Union flags, bunting and Chinese lanterns, they indulged in what was billed “this most healthful and exhilarating” of sports. 


*It was 1909* and Scots were gripped by a roller-skating frenzy that saw rinks spring up in towns and cities in their dozens, hastily constructed to meet the astonishing demand for four wheels that was sweeping the nation. 

For a few years Edwardian Scots were obsessed by a roller revolution – there were competitions to see who could go fastest, do the most impressive tricks, skate the most elegantly and, for up to 1,200 people at a time who crammed onto huge roller rinks in Glasgow and Dundee – and smaller ones in places like Linlithgow, Stranraer and Stirling – there was a chance to socialise on wheels while being entertained with the latest brass band tunes.




_


----------



## DebraMae (Aug 20, 2022)

I grew up in a small town and a traveling rink would come and set up every year.  I used to love to go!


----------



## HoneyNut (Aug 20, 2022)

Jace said:


> Oh! Yes...fun, laughs,  silliness..forwards, backwards!
> To great music.


Oh yes, hadn't thought about that for a long long time.  We used to go a lot as pre- and early teens.  I always enjoyed it when they'd stop the general skate to play the Hokey Pokey song.  We were never good skaters, functional going forward, but slow and awkward going backward.  It was great fun though.


----------



## Judycat (Aug 20, 2022)

Yes they would open the community center for roller skating on Saturdays during the winter months. Went every Saturday when I was a kid then took my kids when they were old enough to stand up without falling. My youngest son would stand on his skates while I pulled him around the rink. Fun times.


----------



## Jace (Aug 20, 2022)

Aah! _Ain't  memories great?_


----------



## Serenity4321 (Aug 20, 2022)

Jace said:


> Anyone ever go to an indoor roller rink...to skate?.
> 
> Oh! Yes...fun, laughs,  silliness..forwards, backwards!
> To great music.
> ...


I did! I loved going and the music was so much fun since it was often the latest hits.  To skate with your latest crush was even better!!


----------



## Jace (Aug 20, 2022)

All the pics!


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 21, 2022)

Growing up I went roller skating a lot and I loved it.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 21, 2022)

Roller Derby!


----------



## officerripley (Aug 21, 2022)

Jace said:


> Anyone ever go to an indoor roller rink...to skate?.
> 
> Oh! Yes...fun, laughs,  silliness..forwards, backwards!
> To great music.
> ...


Naw, not to skate since about as physical as I like to get is to fall asleep. I do like going to see female Roller Derby, though; have only been twice but really enjoyed it; the one I went to wasn't like WWE wrestling (fake) at all and my brother knew 1 of the skaters so it was kinda fun meeting her and some of the other gals. Covid shut it down; I hope they start up again soon.


----------



## Jules (Aug 21, 2022)

@Trila, this is a good question for you.


----------



## Trila (Aug 22, 2022)

Jules said:


> @Trila, this is a good question for you.


OMG!  I didn't know this thread was here....thank you for tagging me! 

Later, I'm going go back and read as much as I can, and get caught up!  !

At a glance, I saw the pix of all of the fine ladies falling....I snagged that one!!


----------



## Liberty (Aug 22, 2022)

I can still hear that organ music in my head, and the sounds of the skates on the old wooden skating rink 
floor.  Great Saturday night memories in the old days!


----------



## Jules (Aug 22, 2022)

Liberty said:


> I can still hear that organ music in my head, and the sounds of the skates on the old wooden skating rink
> floor.  Great Saturday night memories in the old days!
> 
> View attachment 235647


Are you in the photo, @Liberty.

Love the permission to wear jeans sign in the background.


----------



## Trila (Aug 22, 2022)

I still go to the roller rink in Branson, every sat and most Sundays.  My husband and I have volunteered there since the beginning of 2008.  I work in the snack bar, and he is the deejay....we have a blast!  (Note: I still go to the rink every week, but I'm not skating with a broken wrist!!  LOL)

Here is the link to the rink's FB page:
https://m.facebook.com/groups/176475809050779/?tsid=0.692737109652432&source=result


----------



## jujube (Aug 22, 2022)

Oh, you bet! A lot of Friday nights in junior high and Saturday nights in early high school until I tapered off when I discovered boys.....

My dad had been a roller derby star back when roller derby was a *real* sport and he had me on skates just about as soon as I could walk.

Some Sunday afternoons, my dad and I would go to the BIG rink in our city and "dance skate".  Those were our special times and I was always so proud of what a great skater he was. The ladies all would flock to him when "ladies' choice" flashed on the board.


----------

